# Your rat's favourite food?



## rosesandarrows (Feb 15, 2011)

What's your rat's favourite treat/food?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Malt paste, they would do anything for it.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Most of mine will eat everything, although I limit treats as they'd all leave their proper food in preference for junk food.

Scrambled egg, live yoghurt with mashed banana & porridge are popular healthy treats, as are whole boiled eggs in their shells (& it's fun to watch them getting into them), kale is really good for them, I steam it ever so slightly so the fussier ones will eat it

There's a few things they shouldn't have, I think there's other things but I can't think of them off the top of my head):
Citrus fruit (mainly a problem for boys, but I just avoid them altogether as there's plenty of other fruit to choose from)
Any sugary/fatty/over salted foods
Carbonated drinks (rats can't burp)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My rats will eat anything and everything.
They get fresh fruit n veg in the morning and then at night some of our dinner.
I give protein foods like chicken, tuna, egg once or twice per week. With the chicken they get the left over carcass and eat everything on. It's good for them as they need the calcium from the bones.

Babies need lots of protein foods up until there 12 weeks where u don't give as much. Don't be worried if there poo is rather smelly this is the protien intake doing it. Curly kale raw is really good for growing babies and adults. Its got lots of goodness.

Mine get there dry mix and it gets re filled once a day and that's when the bowl has been pretty much cleared. Leaving just the husks n shells.
I feed a homemade mix which I have recently just changed to the high amount of protein that was in it. The new mix is
6 scoops harrisons banana brunch
3 scoops pasture mix
1 scoop of parrot mix
I also now add in a 1kg bag of rat rations 11a mix mainly for the cereals and seeds.

Have you visited Fancy Rats • Index page ? It's a really good rat forum especially for newbies!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine would do anything for sweet corn they adore it and mushy peas lol 

They had left over fish, chips (Slimming world Watson healthy) and mushy peas last night they loved it lol! 

Mine don't really like scrambled egg but the boys and most of the girls Love malt paste

Oh mine all LOVE mints like extra strong trebor mints lol they go nuts and steal they if I eat them during free play!


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

My girls love roast chicken, particularly left overs on the bone so they get a good knawing. 

Their other favourites include red grapes, seafood sticks, porridge, banana and custard cream biscuits


----------

